# Installing Zotero - which files to brand



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 8, 2013)

There is no FreeBSD port of Zotero. I haven't tried to use the ELF loader before and don't know which files to "brand". Neither the handbook nor the Zotero site seems to give any clarity on that. I've unpacked the Linux distribution in its own directory. Here is the listing:


```
ole@SCO:~/.Zotero4/Zotero_linux-x86_64 % ls -ltr
total 5372
-rw-r--r--  1 ole  ole  5233128 Aug  8 12:49 zotero.jar
-rwxr-xr-x  1 ole  ole   131280 Aug  8 12:49 zotero
-rw-r--r--  1 ole  ole      140 Aug  8 12:49 updater.ini
drwxr-xr-x  2 ole  ole      512 Aug  8 12:49 icons
drwxr-xr-x  3 ole  ole      512 Aug  8 12:49 defaults
drwxr-xr-x  2 ole  ole      512 Aug  8 12:49 components
-rw-r--r--  1 ole  ole     5944 Aug  8 12:49 chrome.manifest
-rw-r--r--  1 ole  ole      231 Aug  8 12:49 application.ini
-rw-r--r--  1 ole  ole    35183 Aug  8 12:49 COPYING
drwxr-xr-x  3 ole  ole      512 Aug  8 12:49 extensions
drwxr-xr-x  3 ole  ole      512 Aug  8 12:49 chrome
drwxr-xr-x  5 ole  ole     1024 Aug  8 12:49 xulrunner
-rwxr-xr-x  1 ole  ole    10674 Aug  8 12:49 run-zotero.sh
```

Now what?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 8, 2013)

My apologies. This post was not needed. From what I had read, I understood that Zotero did not install as an addon in Firefox, and that only the standalone works. I misunderstood the "standalone" part and found that Zotero Standalone can be installed right from their site, and that works in Firefox on FreeBSD 9.2 RELEASE. Perhaps it didn't work in some older versions, but it certainly works now.

In case someone finds this thread in a search, here is the link to where you click to install. And here is a link to info on pdf indexing on FreeBSD.


----------



## gofer_touch (Jul 4, 2018)

Reviving this because pretty soon the only way to use Zotero will be the standalone version since the plugin version no longer works in Firefox 57+. Firefox-ESR will be deprecated soon, which has been the only way to run Zotero on FreeBSD. Is there anyone out there that uses Zotero and who has the interest and ability to port it to FreeBSD? I'm willing to donate some coin to support such an effort and I suspect there are others out there that really depend on this and want to continue using it on FreeBSD.


----------



## twschulz (Jul 5, 2018)

gofer_touch said:


> Reviving this because pretty soon the only way to use Zotero will be the standalone version since the plugin version no longer works in Firefox 57+. Firefox-ESR will be deprecated soon, which has been the only way to run Zotero on FreeBSD. Is there anyone out there that uses Zotero and who has the interest and ability to port it to FreeBSD? I'm willing to donate some coin to support such an effort and I suspect there are others out there that really depend on this and want to continue using it on FreeBSD.



I created a port (more of a sketch) of a Zotero stand-alone that works fine (for me). There are some caveats:

1. The port is built against TrueOS and the scripts are dependent on downloading a version of Firefox-ESR from TrueOS's package repo (this should be obvious in the patches it applies).
2. I'm not sure if the port follows the porter's handbook on location for files (Zotero is a "very special" case).

That being said, actually building Zotero stand alone isn't too difficult. It is essentially cloning many repositories from github, running scripts (that also run `npm`), downloading a copy of Firefox-ESR and stitching things together (Zotero does some customizations on the ESR it downloads). In theory, this should be possible to build firefox-esr locally and copy the parts over for messing around with, but I don't know enough about ports to know how to do that. But, if someone has suggestions, I'm willing to take a further look (or someone can certainly grab the port and beat me to it).


----------



## henning (Oct 6, 2019)

I tried to run the linux binaries with Linuxulator, to no avail. However, the windows binaries run just fine under FreeBSD with Wine. Hope this helps.


----------



## freebsdinator (Oct 22, 2020)

twschulz said:


> I created a port (more of a sketch) of a Zotero stand-alone that works fine (for me). There are some caveats:
> 
> 1. The port is built against TrueOS and the scripts are dependent on downloading a version of Firefox-ESR from TrueOS's package repo (this should be obvious in the patches it applies).
> 2. I'm not sure if the port follows the porter's handbook on location for files (Zotero is a "very special" case).
> ...



Forgive my dumb question but I'm digging through your repository and I see you're using firefox-esr-60.8.0_4,1. Is there a reason you're opting for that version instead of the one in ports? Is it a limitation with the patches for Zotero?


----------



## twschulz (Oct 23, 2020)

freebsdinator said:


> Forgive my dumb question but I'm digging through your repository and I see you're using firefox-esr-60.8.0_4,1. Is there a reason you're opting for that version instead of the one in ports? Is it a limitation with the patches for Zotero?



It's not a dumb question. I've have a todo to actually document the whole process for others (I have documentation for myself, but it needs some updates). It's a bit of a mess, but I can try to give a couple of broad strokes.

Zotero is built on XUL, so it needs a version of Firefox that still supports XUL. If you look at how Zotero is built on Windows, macOS, and Linux it also downloads Firefox-esr-60.x from Mozilla's archive and extracts the components from it.

FreeBSD of course doesn't *have* a downloadable version of firefox-esr from Mozilla. So, you need to build it. The other problem is that it needs the version of rust that existed at that time because newer versions of rust won't compile the rust code in that version of Firefox. So, you actually need to now build rust from that time too. 

Once you have a copy of Firefox-esr-60 built as a pkg, the Zotero scripts work OK, and you should have the latest version of Zotero (5.0.89). I use it almost every day. The only thing that is missing at the moment is the full-text indexing. In the later version of Zotero, they have forked the xpdf tools so that they output json. I haven't gotten around to trying to get that working.

As I said, I have a recipe for this, but it's not quite ready for consumption by others. It's a shame that it is such a pain to build, but having spent some time with it, I don't see how Zotero in it's current form can ever become a port in the port tree. It is great to use the ports infrastructure to make life easier in maintaining it though.

I really wonder what happens when Zotero (the project) drops Firefox for Electron.


----------



## phalange (Oct 23, 2020)

twschulz said:


> I don't see how Zotero in it's current form can ever become a port in the port tree



May I ask about this -- what is the obstacle? I would like to see it included too. Can the binary be used? 

In my case, I use the plugin in Chromium, and once logged into my Zotero web portal, it works as expected. But this is less ideal than the standalone app of course.


----------



## twschulz (Oct 23, 2020)

phalange said:


> May I ask about this -- what is the obstacle? I would like to see it included too. Can the binary be used?



I guess it's not impossible, but you need to build an old version of Rust and an old version of Firefox-esr and then Zotero Desktop. The old rust and firefox-esr ports can be used, but the port Makefiles age too. The biggest issue are the security vulnerabilities from the old version of Firefox which would always be there (even though it is much more controlled).

In some ways it is like the makemkv port, it downloads a newer version of gcc and builds it so it can then build the source bits.

So, there is precedent for it, but it is not the easiest port.



phalange said:


> In my case, I use the plugin in Chromium, and once logged into my Zotero web portal, it works as expected. But this is less ideal than the standalone app of course.



Yeah, the web portal is OK, but I use the BetterBibTeX plugin and the LibreOffice integration and that requires the desktop version.


----------



## Corey Stephan (Feb 26, 2021)

As of February 26, 2021, the best that I am able to do with FreeBSD 13 (Beta) is run the Zotero Standalone Windows 32-bit binary release 5.0.1 in `i386-wine`. That is an old release, but it is the most recent one for Zotero 5 (needed for sync with the official server, etc.) that I have been able to get running (after trying 5.0.2.x, 5.0.3.x, etc.):

https://www.zotero.org/download/client/dl?channel=release&platform=win32&version=5.0.1

For more information, see:





						FreeBSD 13, i386-wine, & Zotero 5: LibGPL error, presumably lgpllibs.dll
					

Hello, everyone.




					forums.zotero.org
				








						Zotero on FreeBSD
					

Hello,




					forums.zotero.org
				




This *does* work (more-or-less) with both the OpenOffice and Firefox extensions. In other words, it is basically functional; it is simply missing a *lot* of bug fixes.

NB: Disable automatic updates in Zotero.
Tools --> Options --> Advanced --> Open about:config --> app.update.auto, set Value to 'false'

We need to get to the bottom of what is wrong with the more recent binaries and Wine in FreeBSD, but I have not had any luck. Please let me know if any of you have any ideas. Our ability to run Zotero in FreeBSD is fading, but this is an important tool for scholarly work.


----------



## phalange (Feb 28, 2021)

Corey Stephan said:


> We need to get to the bottom of what is wrong with the more recent binaries and Wine in FreeBSD,


I doubt there is any incentive to make Zotero work in Wine, since there is a fully functional Linux release. If there's any hunger for getting Zotero into FreeBSD, it would be less circuitous to focus that energy on a BSD native release.


----------



## Corey Stephan (Mar 1, 2021)

For what it is worth, I did start this thread in the Zotero forum with an attempt to isolate the problem that prohibits Windows binaries from after August-September 2017 from working properly in Wine on FreeBSD:






						Fix Windows binary (.exe) to be compatible with Wine (for *BSD + other)
					

COMPATIBILITY REQUEST Make the next 32-bit Windows binary (.exe) compatible with Wine 5 & 6 - - - - -




					forums.zotero.org


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 1, 2021)

I dont use that programs but seems to start out of the box.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 1, 2021)

Corey Stephan said:


> FreeBSD 13 … i386-wine








						250264 – [NEW PORT] emulators/wine-proton: Wine + Proton (aka Linux Steam integration) patches
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## Corey Stephan (Mar 2, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> I dont use that programs but seems to start out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 9238



Versions after 5.0.10 will launch at the end of installation ("Start Zotero now") but not afterward (`wine zotero.exe`), instead relaying the error messages that I have shared in the pastebin above (https://pastebin.com/46f2LWz6).



shkhln said:


> 250264 – [NEW PORT] emulators/wine-proton: Wine + Proton (aka Linux Steam integration) patches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks promising. However, after building the port and making sure that it was properly installed in a separate location from `wine-devel` (64-bit), the installation fails to launch with this error message: https://pastebin.com/gQYUZmFr

Thanks, everyone. Maybe we are getting there For now, we can still use 32-bit Wine and the older version of Zotero, but let us keep trying to find a workaround for newer versions.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 2, 2021)

Corey Stephan said:


> Versions after 5.0.10 will launch at the end of installation ("Start Zotero now") but not afterward (`wine zotero.exe`), instead relaying the error messages that I have shared in the pastebin above (https://pastebin.com/46f2LWz6).



Starts without problems by just wine zotero.exe. I do using WINEPREFIX variable for its own prefix.


----------



## Corey Stephan (Mar 2, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Starts without problems by just wine zotero.exe. I do using WINEPREFIX variable for its own prefix.


Wow! Maybe it is, as I initially suspected, some unlucky incompatibility between the amdgpu driver (drm-kmod, driving an RX 580), Mesa (LibGL), and/or Wine. Any ideas, folks?

P.S. Alexander88207  , I use /audio/headsetcontrol. Thanks


----------



## shkhln (Mar 2, 2021)

Corey Stephan said:


> That looks promising. However, after building the port and making sure that it was properly installed in a separate location from `wine-devel` (64-bit), the installation fails to launch with this error message: https://pastebin.com/gQYUZmFr


I did _not_ link the port, I linked specific comment.


----------



## ElectronBadger (May 6, 2021)

Excuse me for hijacking the thread, but has anyone been able to run the Zotero integration with LibreOffice?


----------



## Corey Stephan (Jul 2, 2021)

ElectronBadger said:


> Excuse me for hijacking the thread, but has anyone been able to run the Zotero integration with LibreOffice?


Yes. Because Zotero has to be run with the Windows binary, it will not detect the native installation of LibreOffice automatically. However, if you manually install the Zotero plugin for LibreOffice, everything works properly.


----------



## dj015 (Jul 6, 2021)

Corey Stephan said:


> Versions after 5.0.10 will launch at the end of installation ("Start Zotero now") but not afterward (`wine zotero.exe`), instead relaying the error messages that I have shared in the pastebin above (https://pastebin.com/46f2LWz6).



These lines in your log:


> libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so
> libGL error: driver pointer missing
> libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
> libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so
> ...


are what I get when I try a 32 bit 3D game without the 32 bit graphics/mesa-dri package installed, or without the LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH environment variable set to the directory of that 32 bit library. It's trying to fall back from radeonsi to swrast (software rendering). The reason it can't load either driver is because it's trying to load 64 bit libraries into a 32 bit process.

The i386-wine package should already contain all the 32 bit DRI drivers and set them up for you, if not try i386-wine-devel, failing which, there's another problem. Try "pkg info --list" on those packages and see if they contain these files. Are you in the "video" group? Etc.

You could also  "pkg install mesa-dri" in a 32 bit chroot, then set LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH to the path of its /usr/local/lib/dri directory from outside.

Why does Zotero need 3D graphics though?


----------



## dj015 (Jul 6, 2021)

Unfortunately Zotero 5.0.92.2 is crashing shortly after opening its window, on Wine 6.12.

What versions of Wine and Zotero are the rest of you using successfully?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello dj015,

i can confirm that this issue is fixed if vcrun2015 was installed.

To install it use `winetricks vcrun2015`

Tested with: i386-wine-devel 6.11

Please note that this requires winetricks *20210617.*


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 6, 2021)

dj015 said:


> These lines in your log:
> 
> are what I get when I try a 32 bit 3D game without the 32 bit graphics/mesa-dri package installed, or without the LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH environment variable set to the directory of that 32 bit library. It's trying to fall back from radeonsi to swrast (software rendering). The reason it can't load either driver is because it's trying to load 64 bit libraries into a 32 bit process.
> 
> ...



The old i386-wine 5.0 build is busted in quarterly for FreeBSD 13 because the last maintainer have commented some x11 libs for 13, the newer one is working.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 11, 2021)

henning said:


> … windows binaries run just fine under FreeBSD with Wine. …



<https://www.zotero.org/download/> ▶ Zotero-5.0.96.2_setup.exe installed, tested with i386-wine-5.0.4_1,1 on FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT.

Above <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/43079/post-496883> and below, fonts don't appear good:



– and for entry of characters such as em dash (–) and ellipsis (…), the method with which I'm familiar does not work.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 11, 2021)

> … <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=250264#c10>



FreeBSD bug 257107 – emulators/wine-proton installation of 32-bit Wine fails on FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 11, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> <https://www.zotero.org/download/> ▶ Zotero-5.0.96.2_setup.exe installed, tested with i386-wine-5.0.4_1,1 on FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT.
> 
> Above <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/43079/post-496883> and below, fonts don't appear good:
> 
> ...



You may want try installing corefonts with `winetricks corefonts`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks,



Alexander88207 said:


> winetricks corefonts



– run, but 32-bit Zotero 5.0.96.2 for Windows appears no better.


----------



## dj015 (Jul 12, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> – run, but 32-bit Zotero 5.0.96.2 for Windows appears no better.


Maybe it uses some rare font. If so, you might need:
`winetricks allfonts`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 12, 2021)

dj015 said:


> `winetricks allfonts`



Possibly Worse:


----------



## 0mp (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I've just committed the Linux version of Zotero to the FreeBSD Ports Collection: science/linux-zotero. It works for me on a fairly recent FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT. The Browser Connector works with my Firefox 93.0_2,2 as well.

Please open a ticket on https://bugs.freebsd.org/ if you encounter any problems.

Cheers!


----------



## twschulz (Nov 4, 2021)

Well done, 0mp ! It may be that using the Linux version is better than trying to build a native version for FreeBSD at *this* point. Last weekend, I decided to just upgrade my FreeBSD build from 5.0.96.2 and encountered several problems as there are many "old ports" you have to keep around (Firefox 60.8, rust-1.35 plus its c-bindings for that version of rust, python-2.7 and its components), and it results in several manual steps.

I have it as a to-do to examine this more, but I don't know how one would make this into an actual port). It obviously changes as the ports tree changes.

Having a Linux version easily installable is better than no Zotero port!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 5, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> <https://www.zotero.org/download/> ▶ Zotero-5.0.96.2_setup.exe installed, tested with i386-wine-5.0.4_1,1 on FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT.



Now with emulators/wine 6.0.1_5,1, I used *Add/Remove Programs* to remove Zotero for Windows. Its .desktop file remained:


```
% ls -hl /usr/home/grahamperrin/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs
total 1
drwxr-xr-x  2 grahamperrin  grahamperrin     3B 18 Sep 19:07 Electronic Arts
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   385B 12 Aug 04:33 Firefox.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   385B 14 Oct  2019 GTAPAgg81y07.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   372B 11 Jul 11:56 Zotero.desktop
% cat /usr/home/grahamperrin/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/Zotero.desktop
[Desktop Entry]
Name=Zotero
Exec=env WINEPREFIX="/home/grahamperrin/.wine" wine C:\\\\windows\\\\command\\\\start.exe /Unix /home/grahamperrin/.wine/dosdevices/c:/ProgramData/Microsoft/Windows/Start\\ Menu/Programs/Zotero.lnk
Type=Application
StartupNotify=true
Path=/home/grahamperrin/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Zotero
Icon=855E_zotero.0
StartupWMClass=zotero.exe
% file /home/grahamperrin/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program\ Files/Zotero
/home/grahamperrin/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Zotero: cannot open `/home/grahamperrin/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Zotero' (No such file or directory)
% rm /usr/home/grahamperrin/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/Zotero.desktop
%
```

Found, after the event: <https://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#How_do_I_uninstall_individual_Windows_applications.3F>:



> You can run Wine's `uninstaller` command; this is like Windows' "Add/Remove Programs" function. To uninstall 64 bit applications, including wine-mono, you need to run it with wine64. The uninstaller should remove menu and desktop entries... but it's not well tested; it might not work with all apps. See below for a reliable way to remove *all* Windows apps.



*Postscript*: discussion moved









						Solved - Wine: uninstaller
					

… :   You can run Wine's uninstaller command; this is like Windows' "Add/Remove Programs" function. To uninstall 64 bit applications, including wine-mono, you need to run it with wine64. The uninstaller should remove menu and desktop entries... but it's not well tested; it might not work with...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## acheron (Nov 10, 2021)

I have a native version available for 13.0 amd64 : http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/mikael/Zotero_FreeBSD_13.0_amd64.tar.xz
I can build a version for 12.2 if there are any interests.

Edit: the 12.2 version is available here : http://distcache.freebsd.org/local-distfiles/mikael/Zotero_FreeBSD_12.2_amd64.tar.xz


----------



## jrlimsrw (Mar 10, 2022)

Acheron,

Would you have anothe native version for Freebsd 13.0 i386?

Thanks!


----------



## skunk (Mar 10, 2022)

acheron said:


> I have a native version available for 13.0 amd64 : http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/mikael/Zotero_FreeBSD_13.0_amd64.tar.xz
> I can build a version for 12.2 if there are any interests.
> 
> Edit: the 12.2 version is available here : http://distcache.freebsd.org/local-distfiles/mikael/Zotero_FreeBSD_12.2_amd64.tar.xz


Could this even be made a port?
Such might save one from the hassles mentioned by twschulz ...


----------



## acheron (Mar 11, 2022)

skunk said:


> Could this even be made a port?
> Such might save one from the hassles mentioned by twschulz ...


Yes but zotero needs to be tested first as I don't use it.


----------



## jrlimsrw (Mar 11, 2022)

skunk said:


> Could this even be made a port?
> Such might save one from the hassles mentioned by twschulz ...


Yes! At this point there isn't linux-version from Zotero to i386 plataform. I'm stuck in this point and hoping that someone can help me and other that have only i386 Freebsd OS.


----------



## acheron (Mar 11, 2022)

jrlimsrw said:


> Acheron,
> 
> Would you have anothe native version for Freebsd 13.0 i386?
> 
> Thanks!


Not yet, I'll try to make one this WE or next week.


----------



## acheron (Mar 12, 2022)

It'll be available in a few hours here: http://distcache.freebsd.org/local-distfiles/mikael/Zotero_FreeBSD_13.0_i386.tar.xz
You'll have to manually install the missing librairies (if any) and launch it with bash zotero (I'll fix the wrong shebang later)


----------



## jrlimsrw (Mar 13, 2022)

Acheron,



acheron said:


> It'll be available in a few hours here: http://distcache.freebsd.org/local-distfiles/mikael/Zotero_FreeBSD_13.0_i386.tar.xz
> You'll have to manually install the missing librairies (if any) and launch it with bash zotero (I'll fix the wrong shebang later)



I downloaded the files and followed your instructions. Zotero as you can see is working perfectly. Thank you so much.







Is there any chance of this distfile becomes a port? Could I contribute with this? I learned programming in University (Java and Python), but I dont have practice nor expertise, but I can learn or pratice if it's necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## twschulz (Mar 14, 2022)

Regarding porting work, people can certainly use the port skeleton I created. As I mentioned before, you also need Rust 1.37 and an older version of Firefox-esr. The set of ports linked to above has the snapshots of those ports too, but I suspect the correct way to go is to just build these as part of the Zotero build process.

Regardless, it looks like acheron may have a method too, but perhaps some of my work may also be of use.


----------



## acheron (Mar 14, 2022)

I have this old port (freshly updated): https://github.com/MikaelUrankar/zotero-ports

And the patches that I used available here:








						GitHub - MikaelUrankar/zotero-standalone-build: Zotero client build utility
					

Zotero client build utility. Contribute to MikaelUrankar/zotero-standalone-build development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				











						GitHub - MikaelUrankar/zotero-pdftools
					

Contribute to MikaelUrankar/zotero-pdftools development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## twschulz (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks acheron! You also have the modified pdftools, which I haven't made a complete port of yet.


----------



## acheron (Mar 15, 2022)

Committed: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=ed17235fe263ff6f34ba378ee2f367715b7baf2b


----------



## twschulz (Mar 15, 2022)

Bravo! I never knew about the precompiled route, but that works excellent.


----------



## jrlimsrw (Mar 15, 2022)

Acheron,



acheron said:


> Committed: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=ed17235fe263ff6f34ba378ee2f367715b7baf2b


Great! Later I post here the installation via ports using i386 machine



twschulz said:


> Bravo! I never knew about the precompiled route, but that works excellent.


Me neither.


----------



## acheron (Mar 15, 2022)

Oops, there is no distinfo for i386


----------



## jrlimsrw (Mar 16, 2022)

acheron said:


> Committed: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=ed17235fe263ff6f34ba378ee2f367715b7baf2b


Acheron

I've updated the ports tree, tried to install science/zotero that was one of the new items brought by ports tree update and I had a clean installation as you can see below:


```
jrlimsrw@retour:/usr/ports/science/zotero $ sudo make install clean
Senha: 
===>  License AGPLv3 accepted by the user
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> Zotero-5.0.96.3_FreeBSD-i386.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/mikael/Zotero-5.0.96.3_FreeBSD-i386.tar.xz
Zotero-5.0.96.3_FreeBSD-i386.tar.xz                     47 MB 3446 kBps    14s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by zotero-5.0.96.3 for building
===>  Extracting for zotero-5.0.96.3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for Zotero-5.0.96.3_FreeBSD-i386.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for zotero-5.0.96.3
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on executable: update-desktop-database - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_11 - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pixman-1.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcomposite.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdamage.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libasound.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libasound.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libatk-bridge-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatk-bridge-2.0.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libatspi.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatspi.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libdbus-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libdbus-1.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libepoll-shim.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libepoll-shim.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libepoxy.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libepoxy.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libevent.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libevent.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libexpat.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libexpat.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libffi.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libffi.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libfontconfig.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libfribidi.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfribidi.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libGLdispatch.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libGLdispatch.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libgraphite2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgraphite2.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libharfbuzz.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libharfbuzz.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libhunspell-1.7.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libhunspell-1.7.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libnss3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libnss3.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libpcre.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libplc4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libplc4.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libpng16.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng16.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libwayland-client.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libwayland-client.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libxkbcommon.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxkbcommon.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libEGL.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libEGL.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libatk-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatk-1.0.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libcairo.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libgtk-x11-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libgtk-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libpango-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so)
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on shared library: libsqlite3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsqlite3.so)
===>  Configuring for zotero-5.0.96.3
===>  Staging for zotero-5.0.96.3
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on executable: update-desktop-database - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pixman-1.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcomposite.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdamage.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   zotero-5.0.96.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
(cd /usr/ports/science/zotero/work/Zotero_FreeBSD-i386 && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE . /usr/ports/science/zotero/work/stage//usr/local/lib/zotero)
cp -f /usr/ports/science/zotero/work/stage//usr/local/lib/zotero/zotero.desktop /usr/ports/science/zotero/work/stage/usr/local/share/applications
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/zotero/chrome/icons/default/default48.png /usr/ports/science/zotero/work/stage/usr/local/share/pixmaps/zotero.png
install -l rs /usr/ports/science/zotero/work/stage//usr/local/lib/zotero/zotero /usr/ports/science/zotero/work/stage/usr/local/bin/zotero
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for zotero-5.0.96.3
===>  Checking if zotero is already installed
===>   Registering installation for zotero-5.0.96.3
Installing zotero-5.0.96.3...
Building cache database of MIME types
===>  Cleaning for zotero-5.0.96.3
```

Thank you very much!


----------

